# Precious metal clay beginners course



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am interested in finding our if anyone over there is interested in a one day beginners course in PMC (precious metal clay). i have done this course in England, and am very interested in the finger print charms, and the workings of the clay, I have made various charms of loved ones finger prints, and, i have to say, its a lovely thing to own - especially when you have the granchildrens prints!!

You can also run a lucrative business with the methods that are taught within the one day course.

The course would be run at a villa in Nadadoura - on, or around the 20th September 2011, there would be a limited number of 8, but at the moment, we need to find out if its something that people would be interested in, the lady who runs the course has many years exoerience in both silkversmithing, and precious metal clay, if anyone wants to view her website, please mail me, I will be happy to send you the information. If anyone has a kiln that we could rent for a few days - please let me know, as the other option is to use blow torches.

Please can you tell anyone you know in your area, i really need to asess the interest, before comitting to the course.

Many thanks Lesley Murrray


----------

